# 75 Gallon Stocking



## Omegafish (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am wanting to possibly add more fish to my tank and I am not sure if it is a good idea or what kind of fish I could possibly put in there. I currently have a jack dempsey, severum and a firemouth in the tank. The aggression in the tank is very light in my opinion. Some chasing between the JD and Severum but they usually stay on their respective sides of the tank and even if one swims to the other side its only sometimes the other will get chased off. The firemouth just sticks to himself and his little hiding spot and is very healthy.

So with that in mind I was looking at getting 2-3 more fish for tank but I am not 100% sure if this is a good idea, if this would over stock the tank to much or really what fish would be ideal to get. I was thinking peacocks or maybe haps to go in the tank with them. I could get another firemouth but I would like to get something different in the tank to give more variety if at all possible and I want to avoid convicts if possible due to their breeding habbits and attitudes.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would say no to an additional Firemouth. It would be an immediate target, especially from the existing FM.

The Malawi route is interesting, though. There is a member here who has used them as dithers. But most haps that are small enough for a 75 are quite timid. And Peacocks as well, especially the smaller varieties like Stuartgranti. Jacobfreibergi Peacocks are more aggressive, but can grow quite large.

Mbuna would be the better option. Something that doesn't grow so large and is typically mild mannered, like L. Caeruleus(yellow/white labs). A group of juveniles, large enough not to fit in your existing fish's mouths, would add a splash of color and activity. A group of fish doesn't allow any single newcomer to be the lone target, and may bring out the SA/CA more.


----------



## Omegafish (Feb 22, 2018)

I totally forgot about Mbuna. Yellow labs are nice and would definitely bring some activity and color to the aquarium. Any thoughts on a possible bottom feeder(s) I could get, I was thinking loaches of some sort. Something that stays relatively small.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've never kept leaches, but I believe to most do better in groups.

A larger bristlenosed pleco should be fine. They stay smaller.


----------

